# Roasted Veggie Sandwich



## kitchenelf (Apr 12, 2002)

Cut slices of your favorite veggies and either roast in oven or grill.  Before doing either be sure to drizzle with olive oil, kosher salt and some pepper.

Here's what I use:
portabella mushroom
red onion rings
zucchini slices
red pepper strips (this is my fav!!)

You can do any other veggie that you want, this is just what I do.

Roast a head of garlic, mix with some mayo to use on sandwich.  Check veggies for salt and pepper before making sandwich.  Use your favorite bread or bun.


----------



## Susie-Que (Apr 16, 2002)

This sounds yummy!!
Thanks for the idea.
CHEERS!!
Susie


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 16, 2002)

You're welcome Susie-Que
CHEERS to you too!!


----------

